# PFAFF 6091 ? moving needle position ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Pfaff 6091, and a new Pfaff 1/4" guide foot. I just finished sewing the first 3 strips together for the 9 patch swap, and my raw set measures at 6-3/8"! 

Some have mentioned moving their needle a tad to get the scant 1/4". I have been all over my manual, and cannot find mention of how to do that. 

In addition, the hold in the 1/4" guide foot is pretty small, it might allow a 1/16" move without hitting.

Any advice? Please? I was so pumped to start making the 9 patches!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I went back to the old foot, found out the line on it is at a scant 1/4", remembered I had one of these: Perfect Piecing Seam Guide from Perkins Dry Goods

set my scant 1/4", marked it with moleskin on painters masking tape (I didn't want to put the moleskin adhesive right on my acrylic custom sewing machine table/space thingy.

Seems to be working. I have enough fabric left to square up my blocks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't help you with the Phaff, but the 1/4" foot I got for the Janome was also off. Thankfully the foot I have had a larger enough hole that I could move the needle over two "clicks" and get the 1/4" seam. The other thing I do is when I cut the strips is to place the ruler mark just inside the edge of the fabric giving me an extra smidgen of fabric. I'd rather end up a tad large than too small.


----------

